# What wine?



## kuan (Jun 11, 2001)

Passed on from a friend.


----------



## chrose (Nov 20, 2000)

At first I couldn't find anything on the story then I found the news article from the paper here : http://www.nola.com/ (upon further reading to check the link I see there is a link to the story below on the site)

More interesting perhaps though is what I did find from last year after Katrina : http://www.nytimes.com/2005/09/09/na...rssnyt&emc=rss


----------



## shroomgirl (Aug 11, 2000)

pretty girl, after a year of living with him you'd think she'd pick up hints of bizarre eating habits (or cooking habits, or butchering excentricities)....

Hurricanes were never a big issue, many would ride out a storm and actually party through.....thus hurricane beverages. But 3 weeks without a functional toliet or bathing is rough, especially in humid hot New Orleans. I used to backpack and 2-3 days was about the outside timelimit for lack of hygenic facilities. For hundreds of years people didn't bath but once a week and they'd share the bath water.....and in the winter I guess it'd be even less.
Things to be thankful for....
1) potable water
2) flush toliets


----------



## deltadoc (Aug 15, 2004)

Actually, in England, bathing was considered unhealthy. That is why they doused themselves with strong perfumes to hide the BO. If I am to believe the story I read, it wasn't until the Japanese opened up their society that Western Europeans discovered the art of regular bathing.

37 years ago when we first were together, the first thing my wife bought her family on the farm in very rural Minnesota was an indoor toilet. The next year she bought them a bathtub too.

doc


----------



## chrose (Nov 20, 2000)

Apparently many still do! :look: I never realized that my mother in law was English!


----------

